# Black background, with black sand or with Pool filter sand?



## suds1421

I'd like to see pictures of tanks with a black background with Black sand.

Also, the same black background with pool filter sand.

Trying to decide which to use? I can get PFS for free but black blasting sand isn't that expensive if I can find a coarse enough sand.


----------



## benny71

Sorry, I have yet to figure out how to take a quality picture of an entire aquarium and not just individual fish.


----------



## 60gallon

Black background with PFS.


----------



## HawkinsStu

Black background and standard sand


----------



## Dj823cichild

:thumb: 
Looking good Hawkins!


----------



## Aura




----------



## hs5964

black on black


----------



## suds1421

I really thought that this would help but I really like both ways 

AHHHHHHHH which way to go!!?? 

I was leaning black on black but now am thinking of a black background with PFS...


----------



## DJRansome

PFS looks more natural, is easier to clean and costs less.

The only reason I use black is I can get plant substrate and sand the same black color. This way when the fish scatter the plant substrate (in pots buried in sand) the particles match. I really dislike the confetti look!

It does look nice when it's all cleaned up, but they both do.


----------



## DrgRcr

1st is black on black in my all male tank. 2nd is black with PFS in my mbuna tank. I like both, but the black on black definately needs a bit more light.


----------



## dwarfpike

What fish are you going to keep? I tend to do black with the fish that are found naturally over it but light colors with fish found over it in their ranges. The fish's colors tend to look best over what they have evolved for.


----------



## AeonzMike

Black background + tahitian moon sand (fishes were hiding =( )


----------



## xt-550

Just switched my 90gl from a brownish-gold sub base to a black,and wow what a difference.The colors in the fish really pop.Used a 3M quartz [fine] or what ever they call it these days and it worked out perfect.


----------



## limpert




----------



## suds1421

My First fish are going to be yellow labs, have a hobbiest source for them...

Next up a red zebras, after that I am open 

Still can't decide. Everyone that has switched from PFS to black seems to really like it but I'm not sure I will.

If it changes anything this will be an in wall tank..


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean

I do think that PFS is a much more natural look, although the poo does stand out a bit more, it's really easy to syphon out in less than 3 minutes, and that's with my 90 gallon footprint


----------



## JimA

Here's a low light black background pool sand.


----------



## baz11

I have had both Pfs and black sand I loved the way the black sand looks vs Pfs.


----------



## J.B.

Black background w/ pfs mixed with several other substrates.










I'm going to redo this one eventually w/ pfs mixed with black sand-blasting sand. Heavier on the sand-blasting sand, so that I get a bit darker substrate. If you can't decide on the two, compromise. I've got the pfs and sand-blasting sand mixed in my 75g planted tank, and it looks really nice...I think. In the 75g, it's a 50/50 mix


----------

